# V-belt problem on Logan 825 i am rebuilding



## joebiplane (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys
I and finishing up a Logan 825 cabinet model w/ underdrive   I  was given information that   45"  V-belts were needed ( The unit was beltless when purchased)  so I bought 2  model   AX 43   belts.  Specs say it is actually 45") and was able to get them on *BUT*  there is no doubt they are two short  and the upper spindle assy is pressed tight against the bottom of the cabinet top.  and is not going to work.

Did i screw up ?????    it looks to me that the belts  are at least 1 inch too short  maybe 2"

Is anyone able to guide me to the correct size for the twin v-belts ?

Thanks
joe


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 29, 2013)

joebiplane said:


> Hi guys
> I and finishing up a Logan 825 cabinet model w/ underdrive   I  was given information that   45"  V-belts were needed ( The unit was beltless when purchased)  so I bought 2  model   AX 43   belts.  Specs say it is actually 45") and was able to get them on *BUT*  there is no doubt they are two short  and the upper spindle assy is pressed tight against the bottom of the cabinet top.  and is not going to work.
> 
> Did i screw up ?????    it looks to me that the belts  are at least 1 inch too short  maybe 2"
> ...


Joe, I have learned the hard way that it's usually best to just measure and buy the length you know is going to fit.  Sometimes the problem with these old lathes is that pulleys have been changed over the years and the stock length belt won't fit anyway.  The other problem I've run into, mainly when using serpentine belts to replace flat belts, is that the measurement they give you when you order a belt may be off by as much as an inch.  The local NAPA has pretty much given up trying to special order belts for me.  You could always use the link belts or power twist so you can adjust the length as needed.  I would imagine you have to pull the spindle to change the belts, so that would be the easy way out if you don't mind sacrificing the ones you currently have mounted.  Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## joebiplane (Sep 29, 2013)

Chuck K said:


> Joe, I have learned the hard way that it's usually best to just measure and buy the length you know is going to fit.Chuck



Thanks, Chuck...I've never had luck measuring so i searched for the answer.
Like you problems getting the right belt is troublesom and as a result i have a large selection  od useless belts.   my system...".*buy till it fits*":angry:  is expensive.

the belt numbering system doesnt help either.   yes i have to disassemble the heatstock to change belts but  the link belst are not cheap and I don't think i can us two bels right next to each other.    Will they work in that configuration???
thanks for your response
joe


----------



## yugami (Sep 29, 2013)

I always buy belts from a local auto parts store so I can spend the afternoon driving back and forth


----------



## Chuck K (Sep 29, 2013)

joebiplane said:


> Thanks, Chuck...I've never had luck measuring so i searched for the answer.
> Like you problems getting the right belt is troublesom and as a result i have a large selection  od useless belts.   my system...".*buy till it fits*":angry:  is expensive.
> 
> the belt numbering system doesnt help either.   yes i have to disassemble the heatstock to change belts but  the link belst are not cheap and I don't think i can us two bels right next to each other.    Will they work in that configuration???
> ...



I don't know why they wouldn't.  You could call one of the belt places online and ask them.  If you google Vbelt you'll come up with all kinds of hits on belt warehouses.  I've bought from one of them a couple of times. I don't recall their name right now, but I think they were out of Iowa. I called motion industries to order a matched set for an 11" underdrive Logan I had.  I had to convince them that I didn't want to just get two belts of the same number, I wanted a matched set.  I paid a premium and waited a few days.  Imagine my surprise when instead of the usual Gates belts, I got belts from China.  They fit fine and seemed to be a closely matched set.


----------

